# Resale Value of REO's and Woodvil's



## Rob Fisher

One thing that amazes me is the prices that REO's sell for on ECF... even the older models hold their prices. There is no profiteering because it's not allowed but why on earth would people buy a second hand REO to save $10 to $20? I don't get it?

I would far rather fork out an extra $20 to get a brand new one from Reosmods. It really boggles me. 

Woodvil's I can understand because they are really hard to get and they normally sell for their original price and that I understand.


----------



## Gonzales

Rob you dont have to understand it Pleease sell me one of yours Now


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paulie

lol rob theyll do anything to save a buck i guess.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Gonzales said:


> Rob you dont have to understand it Pleease sell me one of yours Now



Maybe I should just keep stock!


----------



## Paulie

Rob Fisher said:


> Maybe I should just keep stock!



What?? are you not Rob from Reomods?  hahahaha

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Lee

Rob Fisher said:


> Maybe I should just keep stock!


All signs point to you selling everything Reo! ROB'S CUSTOM REO'S

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> One thing that amazes me is the prices that REO's sell for on ECF... even the older models hold their prices. There is no profiteering because it's not allowed but why on earth would people buy a second hand REO to save $10 to $20? I don't get it?
> 
> I would far rather fork out an extra $20 to get a brand new one from Reosmods. It really boggles me.
> 
> Woodvil's I can understand because they are really hard to get and they normally sell for their original price and that I understand.
> 
> View attachment 13357



Hi @Rob Fisher - that is interesting indeed
Given that the new price for a Reo and say the stock RM2 atty is around $200 - what you are saying then is that second hand ones go for about 5-10% off the new price. (i.e. $10-20 off)

I suppose it has to do with their durability and that a second hand Reo is pretty much as good as a new one.

But I do agree with you - 10% off when you can easily get it new doesn't sound too appealing. I would have thought 20-30% off is where it would be...

Here in SA it's a different story and I think given the availability issues I can understand it selling for near the new price.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Gonzales

Silver said:


> Hi @Rob Fisher - that is interesting indeed
> Given that the new price for a Reo and say the stock RM2 atty is around $200 - what you are saying then is that second hand ones go for about 5-10% off the new price. (i.e. $10-20 off)
> 
> I suppose it has to do with their durability and that a second hand Reo is pretty much as good as a new one.
> 
> But I do agree with you - 10% off when you can easily get it new doesn't sound too appealing. I would have thought 20-30% off is where it would be...
> 
> Here in SA it's a different story and I think given the availability issues I can understand it selling for near the new price.


Like with many things in life, if you get that "itch" it needs to be scratched and the itch dissapear after a day or two if you cant get to it. Im itching for a REO for more than a couple of days now. Already ordered a nitecore charger and i dont have any mech mods yet Still using the trusted MVP with Nautilus. 
It is definitely an issue of availability


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Gonzales

I missed @Oupa pre order. Hope to get my clutches on one when they arrive


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Gonzales said:


> I missed @Oupa pre order. Hope to get my clutches on one when they arrive
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, you will have to keep an eagle eye on the Vapour Mountain web site for when he puts up the new stock! Last time his stock was sold before they arrived here. This time he said he is not going to sell beforehand (other than the pre-orders).


----------



## Gonzales

I know I know




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Gonzales

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gonzales

BTW. Can someone point me in the right direction for the best batteries to use with the REO ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre

Gonzales said:


> BTW. Can someone point me in the right direction for the best batteries to use with the REO ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Locally available for a Reo Grand - the Efest 18650 2500 mAh, they have a continuous discharge rate of 20A. 
http://www.vapourmountain.co.za/shop/batteries/18650-efest-imr-2500mah-35a/


----------



## Silver

Gonzales said:


> BTW. Can someone point me in the right direction for the best batteries to use with the REO ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Not sure if they are the best @Gonzales 

But I am using the 2500mah Purple Efest 35A 
I got them from VapeKing. They are marked 35A but many believe they are rated for 20A continuous.
I use them on coils down to 0.6 ohms and they have been working perfectly for me for a number of months now.

Here's the link
http://vapeking.co.za/efest-purple-series-18650-35a-2500mah-flat-top-battery.html

I know Vape Club also stocks them but I see they are sold out at the moment
http://www.vapeclub.co.za/collections/batteries-and-chargers/products/efest-imr-2500-mah-18650


----------



## Silver

Lol, @Andre responded faster
Yes, I forgot Vapour Mountain - they stock them too. 
Many choices...


----------



## Gonzales

Am i dof. Wouldnt the 3100 mah ones last 
longer


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre

Gonzales said:


> Am i dof. Wouldnt the 3100 mah ones last
> longer
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


For sure, but the Continuous Discharge Rate on those are something between 4 and 10A (depending on your source, but Efest have said 10A lately), which makes for safe vaping around 1.0 ohms and above.


----------



## Gonzales

Am i right to say then that " dont trust the Amp rating on a batt" ? And rather ask a good source, like you guys


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Gonzales

Sorry this should probably be posted in the Batteries section but this is my last question.

In other words. The 2500mah with a 35 A rating only gives you about 20A constant and the 3100mah 20A gives you between 4-10A constant amps ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre

Gonzales said:


> Sorry this should probably be posted in the Batteries section but this is my last question.
> 
> In other words. The 2500mah with a 35 A rating only gives you about 20A constant and the 3100mah 20A gives you between 4-10A constant amps ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, quite correct.


----------



## Gonzales

Sorry Andre i got carried away
I still need a REO TODAY
Rob?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Gonzales said:


> Sorry this should probably be posted in the Batteries section but this is my last question.
> 
> In other words. The 2500mah with a 35 A rating only gives you about 20A constant and the 3100mah 20A gives you between 4-10A constant amps ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Crazy @Gonzales, Efest is known to use the "burst" rating on their batteries for marketing purposes
But then people get hold of the battery and do proper tests to see what the ratings for continuous discharge are
Enough researching and one gets an idea whats what with each battery. Its a big topic and not a very simple one either.

My mother uses those 3100 mah Efest batts on her Reos but she has 1.2 and 1.3 ohm coils so they are fine for that. I also have them and have used them on my higher ohm builds. They do provide more battery life. But as @Andre pointed out its safest to stick to 1 ohms and above with them.


----------



## Gonzales

Thanks guys. Ordered the 2500mah from Vapeking and i will ask the rest of my batt questions on the batts thread
@ Rob is missing. Hope he is bussy putting in an order on the REO MODS site


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Gonzales said:


> Sorry Andre i got carried away
> I still need a REO TODAY
> Rob?



Sorry @Gonzales! No real spares in the Porcupine Cave here in Durban...  there are a few on their way but they are Woodvil's and collectors pieces which I probably won't sell. Plus I have a mate badgering me to sell him one as well...

But if I was you I would be patient and save your money till @Oupa's stock arrives. Don't get tempted to buy something else unless you have the extra cash that won't come out of the REO fund!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gonzales

Thanks anyway @Rob. 
Yes i know thats what i should do, but all the good reviews about the Russian RBA is also testing my patience


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gonzales

Me think that lack of patience is directly responsable for the good resale value of the REO


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gonzales

Just sent @Oupa a mail


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Gonzales said:


> Thanks anyway @Rob.
> Yes i know thats what i should do, but all the good reviews about the Russian RBA is also testing my patience



An original Russian 91% or a decent clone is always a good buy on your vaping journey!


----------



## Rob Fisher

Gonzales said:


> Just sent @Oupa a mail



Good man!


----------



## Gonzales

Which Russian clone would you considder decent @Rob?and are there originals available locally?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher

Gonzales said:


> Which Russian clone would you considder decent @Rob?and are there originals available locally?



Nope no originals locally. 

I haven't tried any of the clones lately... I gave up on clones when I tried a few Kayfuns and they all gave me crap... but there are some decent Kayfun and Russian clones around so I understand... but which one I couldn't say because I have not found one because I stopped looking.

Put a Wanted Ad in the classifications for an Original Russian 91% because there are a few around and I a few have sold recently.

Anyone got any recommendations on a decent Russian 91% or Kayfun Clone?


----------



## rogue zombie

Rob Fisher said:


> Anyone got any recommendations on a decent Russian 91% or Kayfun Clone?



Research that I've done, having no luck with local originals, the Heatvape Kayfun (eciggies or vapourmountain). Then the HCigar Kayfun (Vapeking) are the only two I've read positive reviews from people abroad. I would assume the Yeashmo Kayfun from VK would be solid, based on the fact that Yeashmo is generally popular with clones in general.

But I havent looked into any clones any other retailers have because most don't say who the clone is by.


----------



## Gonzales

Maybe i should just try and get hold of a REO first


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## El Capitan

I have an original 91% that I'm not using. Turns out that building coils is not my cuppa

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gonzales

El Capitan said:


> I have an original 91% that I'm not using. Turns out that building coils is not my cuppa


@El Capitan What price are you looking at and where are you located?



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------

